# Eggplant Lasagna please....



## emilyjoy1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i need a recipe. i know basically what to do but i don't know how to prepare the eggplant at all. i do know what goes into a yummy lasagna but i'll take any recipe! just please remember i have no idea how to work with the eggplant.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 27, 2009)

This one is good and relatively easy:
_*
EGGPLANT LASAGNA
*_
Eggplant
1 large eggplant, cut into 3/8-inch thick slices (about 16 slices)
olive oil
salt and pepper

Arrange eggplant slices in single layer on two baking sheets that have been lightly coated with olive oil. Lightly brush or spray tops of eggplant with olive oil and season with salt and pepper to taste. Broil eggplant on high, one baking sheet at a time, about 5 to 8 inches from heat source, until soft and lightly browned, about 2½ minutes. Use spatula to turn slices, and season with salt and pepper. Broil 2½ minutes more. Repeat with other baking sheet. Set aside.

Ricotta
1 15-ounce container part-skim ricotta cheese
¼ cup grated Romano cheese
1 egg
1 cup basil leaves, stems removed, loosely packed

Put ricotta, Romano cheese, egg and basil in bowl of food processor and mix well, about one minute. Set aside.

Assembly
1 24-ounce jar spicy tomato sauce
12 "no-boil" lasagna noodles
2 cups shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Lightly coat a 9" x 13" x 2" baking dish with olive oil. Spread 1 cup sauce in pan. Place 6 lasagna noodles over sauce, slightly overlapping. Spread half the ricotta mixture over noodles. Top with 8 eggplant slices. Sprinkle eggplant with 1 cup mozzarella cheese. Repeat layers. Finish with remaining sauce and grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake, uncovered, at 350° until bubbling and lightly browned, about 55 minutes. Let rest 10 minutes before serving.

Note: if you use regular lasagna noodles instead of the "no-boil" type, use only 6 noodles, cover the uncooked lasagna with plastic wrap and leave it on the refrigerator overnight to soften the noodles. Bring to room temperature and uncover before baking.


----------



## emilyjoy1 (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you so much for your recipe. i can not have any pasta right now but i think it would work without and at least i know what to do with the eggplant!


----------



## kiki (Jan 28, 2009)

fill want to try.....


----------



## Big Shot (Jan 29, 2009)

Another really good option, is to find a vegetable lasagna recipe you love, and replace the noodles ENTIRELY with eggplant slices.  Just slice them a little thinner than normal.  Turns out great!!  This is usually how my wife makes our lasagna.


----------



## emilyjoy1 (Feb 3, 2009)

ok, so i have made it twice now and both times i cut the eggplant into circles leaving the skin on. i grilled each piece for a minute or two on each side in evoo with high heat and then i put my lasagna together. the second time i did bake the eggplant circles but i still used evoo. turned out great and i fell like i am still eating lasagna which is why i wanted to try it out! thanks guys!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 4, 2009)

emilyjoy1 said:


> ok, so i have made it twice now and both times i cut the eggplant into circles leaving the skin on. i grilled each piece for a minute or two on each side in evoo with high heat and then i put my lasagna together. the second time i did bake the eggplant circles but i still used evoo. turned out great and i fell like i am still eating lasagna which is why i wanted to try it out! thanks guys!



I would cut the eggplant into slices lengthwise, rather than circles, about 1/2-inch thick.  Did you salt the eggplant and let it drain first?  That will keep your finished dish from being watery.  You want to rinse that salt off and dry the pieces well before continuing.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Never thought of using eggplant, of course, dh won't eat it, lol I would love to make a small one for one person. This one sounds good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm making Eggplant Parmagian tonight for dinner.  I just slice the eggplant about 1/2" thick, put on baking sheets, brush with extra-virgin olive oil, & season with Italian seasoning, granulated garlic, & crushed red pepper flakes, & low-broil until just starting to soften.  Flip slices, season 2nd side, & broil (be careful not to allow to burn!).  I then put a thin layer of pasta sauce (your favorite jarred brand is fine) in a large baking dish, a layer of eggplant, another layer of sauce, & a layer of grated cheeses (mozzarella, parmesan, asiago, romano - whatever you like).  Repeat layers finishing with sauce & cheese.  Bake in a 350-degree oven until cheese is melted & all is hot & bubbly.

Tonight I'll be serving the above with a side of buttered Rotini pasta & a green salad.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 4, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I'm making Eggplant Parmagian tonight for dinner. I just slice the eggplant about 1/2" thick, put on baking sheets, brush with extra-virgin olive oil, & season with Italian seasoning, granulated garlic, & crushed red pepper flakes, & low-broil until just starting to soften. Flip slices, season 2nd side, & broil (be careful not to allow to burn!). I then put a thin layer of pasta sauce (your favorite jarred brand is fine) in a large baking dish, a layer of eggplant, another layer of sauce, & a layer of grated cheeses (mozzarella, parmesan, asiago, romano - whatever you like). Repeat layers finishing with sauce & cheese. Bake in a 350-degree oven until cheese is melted & all is hot & bubbly.
> 
> Tonight I'll be serving the above with a side of buttered Rotini pasta & a green salad.


 
What time is dinner?  I'll be right over.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 4, 2009)

eggplant is so wonderful in a "lasagna" setting. as mentioned above it can become the "noodle" if you like or it can be a part of the sauce, ... cube, season and saute the eggplant before adding sauce to it. Then layer as you like. (It is like the "meat" when you do it that way.)


----------

